# Seattle Pictures



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 7, 2011)

here I will post the link to the Photobucket album with all the pictures I took during the gathering.

Right now I got 8 pictures from the My pre-gathering trip.

The white car and the house show damage from the flood in minot.

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h73/junkcollecter/seattle%20pictures/


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 10, 2011)

More Pictures Added.


----------



## fredevad (Oct 12, 2011)

The bald spot on the back of my head is getting bigger - but other than that, nice pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, Kevin. I didn't pack my camera and I appreciate your pictures.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Kevin. The gathering has ended for me. I arrived home today.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Aloha

Penny glad you are home safely. You have made enough wrong turns in the past that now your turns are right. :giggle: I wont be sharing mine until I get home as the access speed at Christine's house is slow slow it would take more hours than there are in a day to upload them. :unsure: :angry2:


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 13, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> You have made enough wrong turns in the past that now your turns are right. :giggle:


Luckily, in WAS, she made a *RIGHT* turn to go from the CL to the Silvers!




(But I think she followed the crowd!) Although she cheated a little. She went directly into the CA from the CL, and then lined up to go out the *RIGHT* door of the CA - and followed the crowd! (Or she got a Red Cap just so she did not get lost!)


----------

